# Ebikes and personal effort/heat



## glasgowcyclist (15 Jul 2022)

Knowing my local climate and my commuting route, I could always dress appropriately knowing that I’d be generating considerable heat from the effort I put in on my non-ebike. Have those who switched to ebikes noticed either feeling colder (or at least not as hot) or dressing differently for the cold when using an ebike?


----------



## jowwy (15 Jul 2022)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Knowing my local climate and my commuting route, I could always dress appropriately knowing that I’d be generating considerable heat from the effort I put in on my non-ebike. Have those who switched to ebikes noticed either feeling colder (or at least not as hot) or dressing differently for the cold when using an ebike?



I didnt buy any different kit or dress any differently from riding a non ebike…….you can still put plenty of effort in and burn up, or you can put it in top assist mode and take it a little easier. All according how far your going amd how big the battery is


----------



## glasgowcyclist (15 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> I didnt buy any different kit or dress any differently from riding a non ebike…….you can still put plenty of effort in and burn up, or you can put it in top assist mode and take it a little easier. All according how far your going amd how big the battery is



Thanks. I’m considering an ebike and it occurred to me the assistance from the motor might mean I’d not work up so much of a sweat and might have to adjust what I’d wear.

What have you got?


----------



## Brandane (15 Jul 2022)

I bought one about 2 months ago (Merida e-Scultura 400) so it hasn't been used in the proper cold yet. 
What I have found is that I still put in the same effort as I do on a non electric assist bike, the difference being I go at a slightly quicker average speed. Last weekend I cycled Ayr to Girvan and back, 55 miles, and still had 56% battery charge left. 

Obviously it would be an option to take it a bit easier and make more use of the electrical assistance, and put in less effort if you want to generate less sweat.

I can recommend Ayrshire Cycle Services in Prestwick if you are looking for a Merida or Bianchi e-bike...


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Jul 2022)

I dress exactly the same as I do for my road bike. I have a Moustache Friday 28.7. It looks like a road bike. It is as fast as my road bike with the power turned off. It has a range of a little over 100km in eco mode. But in a recent ride I rode 270km before charging it as I ride with it switched off most of the time. It still had charge left in it.

You can put in as much or as little effort in on an electric bike. You can cruise along without a care in the world or put in a hard working session. For me, having electric assist is an add on. It does not mean I have to use it.


----------



## gzoom (16 Jul 2022)

I use to have to change/shower for the commute into work on the none eBike. With the eBike I cycle in with max assist in my work cloth barely out of breath. In winter I simply take the assistance level down a bit if I want to feel warmer from more exercise.


----------



## sleuthey (16 Jul 2022)

No. Reason being that I have to take a Rucksack when I use my ebike (for beefy lock, keys, puncture repair, spare cable ties etc). Thus I sweat just as much as my back can not breath.


----------



## gzoom (16 Jul 2022)

sleuthey said:


> No. Reason being that I have to take a Rucksack when I use my ebike (for beefy lock, keys, puncture repair, spare cable ties etc). Thus I sweat just as much as my back can not breath.



Panniers, I didn't realise how good they are till I fitted them recently


----------



## Mike_P (16 Jul 2022)

Mines a Dutch Roadster hybrid so depends what it's being used for, shopping and work normal clothing other than in warm weather when MTB shorts are used for shopping trips. Other rides MTB kit


----------



## CXRAndy (16 Jul 2022)

The wife and I cycled 10 miles to a restaurant on our ebikes. Arrived relaxed and non sweaty. Slap up meal, then 15 miles back visiting taverns on the way. She took her smart sandals, swapped when we arrived at restaurant.


----------



## jowwy (16 Jul 2022)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Thanks. I’m considering an ebike and it occurred to me the assistance from the motor might mean I’d not work up so much of a sweat and might have to adjust what I’d wear.
> 
> What have you got?



I got a cube acid one…..its has the bosch performance motor and 500wh battery and 4 assist settings.

i have 2 of them, one i switched to slicks and put on carbon mtb forks for commuting.
the other is setup with decent rockshox forks and mud pluggers for the semi rural canal i sometimes go out an about on.

setting 1 just about negates the weight of said bike
setting 2 gives a gentle push along
setting 3 gives the legs a decent rest
setting 4 is fly like the wind

you have to pedal in all settings, but it gets easier with each setting.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (16 Jul 2022)

That looks neat. I’m thinking of something utilitarian, like a Tern or maybe even a bakfeits, that I could use to do a shopping. Looking at the prices, it would need to be something second hand.


----------



## jowwy (16 Jul 2022)

glasgowcyclist said:


> That looks neat. I’m thinking of something utilitarian, like a Tern or maybe even a bakfeits, that I could use to do a shopping. Looking at the prices, it would need to be something second hand.



Hopedully youll find what your looking for in the right price bracket…..


----------



## Brandane (17 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> setting 1 just about negates the weight of said bike
> setting 2 gives a gentle push along
> setting 3 gives the legs a decent rest
> setting 4 is fly like the wind



The Merida has the Mahle system, with 3 levels of assistance. Using the app which links to the bike, you can set the percentage of assistance for each of the 3 levels. I think I have mine currently at 30/60/90 percent. 
Similar to you, I find level 1 just about compensates for the extra weight of the bike. Level 2 is good enough for most hills, while level 3 I only use for the tough climbs. 
If I wanted to use it for commuting as @glasgowcyclist does, I reckon level 2 on the flat and level 3 on the inclines would result in arriving at work as fragrant as I was when I stepped out the shower at home. Depending on the distance and terrain between home and work of course. In my case I have a climb called Fairlie Moor to negotiate, so even on top assistance level I would be a frothing, sweating mess when I got to work. Hence why no cycle commuting here without the assistance of Scotrail!


----------



## Mike_P (17 Jul 2022)

A claimed 9% max climb, I say claimed as it's got speed humps on it), on max assist in the sun last Wednesday did make me wish I had stuck a pannier on the bike rather than using a rucksack for the very light load it was carrying. Giant have five assist levels, Eco (1:1), Basic (x 1.75), Active (x 2.5), Sport (x3) Power (x 3.6) which the app does allow to be tweaked slightly.


----------



## theloafer (19 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> I didnt buy any different kit or dress any differently from riding a non ebike…….you can still put plenty of effort in and burn up, or you can put it in top assist mode and take it a little easier. All according how far your going amd how big the battery is


/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
what he said ..


----------



## CXRAndy (19 Jul 2022)

theloafer said:


> /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
> what he said ..



I confirm too, you can rip it up, set KOMs all over the place or have a relaxed ride, even in hot weather.


----------



## fossyant (19 Jul 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> I confirm too, you can rip it up, set KOMs all over the place or have a relaxed ride, even in hot weather.



Can do that on an old fashioned bike too.


----------



## CXRAndy (19 Jul 2022)

fossyant said:


> Can do that on an old fashioned bike too.



Its not quite as easy especially with hills or really, really slow.


----------



## Electric_Andy (19 Jul 2022)

Brandane said:


> What I have found is that I still put in the same effort as I do on a non electric assist bike


This is exactly what I found. When commuting, I'd be so eager to get to work (just to get out of the traffic) that I was still a sweaty mess at the other end. But I'd have shaved a few minutes off the commute where the motor helped me on the long uphill. I don't think I ever had a ride when I let the assistance do all the work; it just feels too slow


----------



## samsbike (24 Aug 2022)

I dress the same as when I rode my non e-bikes. Unfortunately I still have not figured out what I need to do to my head not to arrive in a sweaty mess. I was hoping that I would take a more leisurely approach, no such luck!


----------



## CXRAndy (25 Aug 2022)

Ebikes are perfect for travelling in heat, with hills or distance.

The Mrs and I cycled to a pub to meet friends in smarter clothes, then returned home. Total trip 35 miles, yesterdays muggy evening. The return leg was more pleasant with the sun gone down. cooling off.


----------



## gbb (5 Sep 2022)

Depends on the person, the distance and the temps at that time.
I used to hate winter on my roadbike, my hands and feet used to get so cold it'd make you virtually cry with hot aches when you got back in. I never really found gloves or clothing that stopped it in its tracks.
Moving onto ebikes, I see no reason I wouldn't suffer the same if I replicated those cold, long winter rides.

Even my old 15 mile commute was distinctly uncomfortable on a roadbike, then on my ebike in anything below say +5c

But thats me, others will have different experiences


----------



## CXRAndy (5 Sep 2022)

gbb said:


> Depends on the person, the distance and the temps at that time.
> I used to hate winter on my roadbike, my hands and feet used to get so cold it'd make you virtually cry with hot aches when you got back in. I never really found gloves or clothing that stopped it in its tracks.
> Moving onto ebikes, I see no reason I wouldn't suffer the same if I replicated those cold, long winter rides.
> 
> ...



Have you thought of motorcycle handlebar covers

Something like these. 
View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/OXFORD-Motorcycle-Super-Muffs-OX395/dp/B07QHJY23N/ref=asc_df_B07QHJY23N/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=371990041186&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=16438092448800905583&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1006965&hvtargid=pla-832431840415&psc=1&th=1&psc=1&tag=&ref=&adgrpid=82086946771&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvadid=371990041186&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=16438092448800905583&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1006965&hvtargid=pla-832431840415


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Sep 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> Have you thought of motorcycle handlebar covers
> 
> Something like these.
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/OXFORD-Motorcycle-Super-Muffs-OX395/dp/B07QHJY23N/ref=asc_df_B07QHJY23N/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=371990041186&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=16438092448800905583&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1006965&hvtargid=pla-832431840415&psc=1&th=1&psc=1&tag=&ref=&adgrpid=82086946771&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvadid=371990041186&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=16438092448800905583&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1006965&hvtargid=pla-832431840415




A guy along the road from me made his own from two old milk cartons!
He cut the back off them and slid them onto the bars through the pouring opening.


----------



## CXRAndy (6 Sep 2022)

Clever idea. Some of these covers can be heated with a power pack. If anyone suffers with Reynard's type condition


----------

